# [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test



## Badt (11. Juni 2013)

*[Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

*Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*
​ 
 *Inhaltsverzeichnis*
 
 
 *Einleitung und Danksagung
Alphacool NexXxos XP³ Light - Brass Edition
*  * Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT*
 * Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin*
 * EK-Waterblocks Supremacy*
 * EK-Waterblocks Supreme LTX CSQ*
 * Koolance CPU 380I*
*Phobya UC-1 Extreme
Swiftech Apogee HD
**XSPC Raystorm*
 * Testsystem und Messmethodik*
 *Ergebnisse*
 * Fazit*
 
 
 *Einleitung und Danksagung*
 
  Ich freue mich euch an dieser Stelle ein Roundup, bestehend aus acht Kühlern aus unterschiedlichen Preisregionen präsentieren zu dürfen.
  In das Review haben es fünf verschiedene Hersteller geschafft. Mit dabei sind: 
 

Alphacool mit dem beliebten NexXxos XP³ Light, allerdings in der massiven Brass Edition
Aquacomputer mit zwei Vertretern der Cuplex Kryos Serie, dem Brocken Cuplex Kryos XT und dem leichten Bruder Cuplex Kryos Delrin
   EK-Waterblocks mit seinem Flaggschiff Supremacy und einem Leichtgewicht, dem Supreme LTX CSQ
   Koolance mit dem Erben des erfolgreichen CPU 370, dem CPU 380I
Phobya mit dem Schwergewicht UC-1 Extreme in der Brass-Edition

   Swiftech mit seinem Flaggschiff Apogee HD 4Port
   XSPC mit dem beliebten Raystorm
   Wie sich diese Kühler im Kampf gegeneinander schlagen könnt ihr in den  nachfolgenden Zeilen lesen. Dabei wird nicht nur die Kühlleistung für  die Bewertung am Ende eine Rolle spielen. Es wird ebenso ein  detaillierter Blick auf das Innenleben der verschiedenen Kühler geworfen  auch die Verarbeitungsqualität und Haptik werden zur Bewertung  herangezogen.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Der Dank gebührt an dieser Stelle Aquatuning für die Bereitstellung der Testsamples und das damit entgegengebrachte Vertrauen.
 
 
*Alphacool NexXxos XP³ Light*

  Aus dem deutschem Hause Alphacool kommt der NexXxos XP³. Dabei ist die hier getestete Variante komplett aus Messing gefertigt. Der Kühler wird mit zwei Halterungen geliefert und ist mit der Intel-(Intel Sockel 775, 1150, 1155, 1156, 2011) sowie AMD-Plattform (AMD AM2 und AM3) gleichermaßen kompatibel. 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
 [FONT=&quot]Lieferumfang[/FONT]


Vormontierter Kühler
Halterahmen für Intel und AMD
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Montageanleitung
 [FONT=&quot]Im Lieferumfang befinden sich neben dem vormontierten Kühler zwei Halterahmen, um eine erfolgreiche Montage auf Intel- und AMD-Mainboards zu gewährleisten. Das dafür benötigte Montagematerial, samt einer kleinen Tube Wärmeleitpaste, befindet sich ebenfalls mit im Lieferumfang. 

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Technische Details[/FONT]


Material: Messing, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 14 x 57      x 67 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l)      in mm: 14 x 63 x 73 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 340 Gramm
 

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
  Mit ca. 340 Gramm bringt der Alphacool NexXxos ordentlich Gewicht auf die Waage und platziert sich knapp hinter dem bereits getesteten Cuplex Kryos XT. Der massive Messingdeckel wurde schwarz verchromt und trägt so zu einer recht unscheinbaren Optik des Kühlers bei. Unebenheiten im Lack ließen sich keine ausmachen. Die Bodenplatte besteht wie üblich aus Kupfer, welches auf Hochglanz poliert wurde. Auf eine zusätzliche Vernickelung verzichtet Alphacool, was der Optik zu Gute kommt, denn die auf dem  Deckel befindlichen Kennzeichnungen sowie der Schriftzug weisen eine kupferne Färbung auf. Insgesamt kann der Kühler von Alphacool eine gute Verarbeitung aufweisen, lediglich am Haltesteg ließen sich einige Unebenheiten im Lack ausmachen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Ein Blick ins Innere verrät mehr über die Technik des Kühlers.  Auf eine Düsenplatte bei der Einspritzung wurde verzichtet, stattdessen kommt eine azentrische Einspritzung zum Einsatz, welche so bei noch keinem Kühler im Test vorzufinden war. Das einströmende Wasser wird beim Auftreffen auf die Bodenplatte in  alle Richtungen verteilt und kann sich dann im großen Sammelbecken des Kühlers sammeln. Dabei wird die gesamte Pinnstruktur des Kühlers mit erfasst und somit auch mit gekühlt. Etwas überraschte die jedoch sehr grobe Kreuzschlitzstruktur der Bodenplatte.

  Alphacool hat mit dem NexXxos XP³ Light in der Brass Variante einen sehr massiven Kühler auf den Markt geworfen, welcher ordentlich umgesetzt wurde. Gerade ein Blick ins Innere des Kühlers zeigt, dass sich hier wirklich Gedanken gemacht wurden. Mit einem Preis von aktuell 69€ ist der Kühler allerdings auch nicht gerade billig.


 Montage
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Montage ist identisch zur Montage des Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin / Phobya UC-1 Extreme und EKWB CSQ und wird aus diesem Grund nicht extra nochmal erläutert.

 *Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT*
 
  Der deutsche Hersteller Aquacomputer schickt mit dem Cuplex Kryos XT sein absolutes Schwergewicht mit in den Ring. Der Kühler ist in zwei Varianten erhältlich, um jeweils Intels als auch die aktuelle AMD-Plattform bedienen zu können. Die Intel-Variante ist dabei für alle aktuellen Sockel gedacht.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Backplate (inkl. Gummiunterlage)
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Ersatzdichtung
Montageanleitung
  Der Lieferumfang setzt sich zusammen aus dem Montagematerial samt einem Klecks Wärmeleitpaste (Prolima Tech PK-1), einer Backplate samt Gummiunterlage sowie einer bebilderten Montageanleitung, welche in deutscher sowie englischer Sprache verfasst wurde. Als kleines Extra legt Aquacomputer eine Ersatzdichtung mit bei. Ein Werkzeug zum Öffnen des Kühlkörpers ist nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten. 
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: Messing, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 21 x 52 x 60 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 21 x 92 x 92 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 430 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Deutschen präsentieren mit dem Cuplex Kryos XT das Schwergewicht im Test, ganze 430 Gramm bringt der Kühler auf die Waage und platziert sich damit an der Spitze. Der Cuplex Kryos XT ist des Weiteren der einzige Kühler im Test, welcher komplett aus Metal gefertigt wurde. Der Deckel besteht aus vernickeltem Messing und beim Boden setzt man auf den Klassiker, Kupfer. Gründe zur Beanstandung gibt es bei der Verarbeitung keine.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Der Einlass wurde mit deutscher Gründlichkeit durch ein "IN" gekennzeichnet. Eine Verwechslung ist somit ausgeschlossen. Bei der Einspritzung verzichtet man auf eine Düsenplatte. Das einströmende Wasser wird direkt auf die freistehenden Pins der Bodenplatte gedrückt und verteilt sich dann in alle Richtungen. Ein großes Auffangbecken, welches sich über den gesamten Kühlkörper erstreckt sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser wieder zum Auslauf gelangt. Die feine Struktur der Bodenplatte und die fehlende Düsenplatte lassen darauf schließen, dass sich der Kryos XT nicht an vorderster Front beim Durchfluss zeigt.
 
  Mit dem Cuplex kryos XT liefert Aquacomputer ein wahres Schwergewicht ab, dessen Verarbeitung jedoch sehr ordentlich umgesetzt wurde. Der Vollmetall-Kühler wirkt auch Haptisch sehr robust und edel. Mit einem Preis von 73€ platziert sich der Cuplex Kryos XT auch in der Preisliste in den vorderen Rängen.
 
 Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage des Cuplex Kryos XT gestaltete sich von allen Kühlern im Roundup als die schwierigste. Vier kurze Schrauben werden dabei rückseitig durch die mitgelieferte Backplate geführt. Leider ist die Länge dabei sehr knapp bemessen, sodass bereits bei der leichtesten Fixierung einer Schraube das Gewinde der gegenüberliegenden Schraube nur noch unter erheblicher Fummelei (und Flucherei) erreicht werden kann. Hat man die Backplate letztendlich doch montiert, so müssen die Halterungen des Kühlers genau auf die sechskantige Form des Verbindungsstücks passen. Der Kühler wird letztendlich durch vier Federn und entsprechende Rändelschrauben (welche von oben in das Verbindungsstück gedreht werden) auf dem Mainboard gehalten. Schade, die anderen Hersteller bieten hier eindeutig die komfortablere Lösung.
 
 
  *Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos Delrin*
 
  Der zweite Kühler im Test kommt auch von Aquacomputer und hört auf den Namen Cuplex Kryos Delrin. Hier könnte man sagen es handelt sich um den kleinen Bruder Cuplex Kryos XT. Optisch sowie technisch sind sich die beiden Kühler sehr ähnlich. Auch vom Cuplex Kryos Delrin gibt es jeweils eine Variante für die Intel- sowie die AMD-Plattform.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Ersatzdichtung
Montageanleitung
 Der Lieferumfang fällt bedacht aus. Neben dem Montagematerial (inkl. Prolima Tech PK-1) sind nur noch eine Ersatzdichtung sowie die deutsch/englische Montageanleitung im Karton zu finden. Im Endeffekt also alles was für eine erfolgreiche Montage von Nöten ist.
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: POM, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 21 x 52 x 60 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 21 x 92 x 92 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 160 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Der Kühlkörper, dessen Oberteil aus Delrin (oder auch POM) gefertigt wurde, bringt 160 Gramm auf die Waage und reiht sich damit letztendlich bei Gewicht im hinteren Mittelfeld ein. Die Bodenplatte besteht aus Kupfer und wurde auch schon wie beim Vorgänger auf Hochglanz poliert. Auch beim Cuplex Kryos Delrin gibt es keinen Grund zur Beanstandung, die Verarbeitung bewegt sich durchweg auf einem hohen Niveau.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Technik beim Cuplex Kryos Delrin gleicht stark der des großen Bruders. Auch hier wurde der Einlass wieder vorbildlich gekennzeichnet. Bei der Einspritzung verzichtet man auf eine Düsenplatte. Das Wasser wird direkt auf die freistehenden 1911 Pins der Bodenplatte gedrückt und verteilt sich dann in alle Richtungen. Ein großes Auffangbecken, welches sich über den gesamten Kühlkörper erstreckt sorgt dafür, dass das Wasser wieder zum Auslauf gelangt. Der Durchfluss dürfte sich in den gleichen Regionen bewegen wie der des großen (schweren) Bruders.
 
  Die Unterschiede des Cuplex Kryos Delrin fallen eher marginal aus. Lediglich ein anderes Material sowie eine leicht veränderte Befestigung wurden hier gewählt. Die Verarbeitung wurde auch hier sehr ordentlich umgesetzt und auch haptisch wirkt der Kühler keinesfalls billig. Das Einsteigermodell ist dabei schon ab ca. 39€ zu haben was der wohl größte Unterschied zum Kryos XT ist.
 
 Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Beim Cuplex Kryos Delrin muss man auf eine Backplate bei der Montage verzichten, was allerdings in Anbetracht des geringen Gewichts auch nicht weiter schlimm ist. Vier Schrauben, welche rückseitig durch die entsprechend gekennzeichnete Bohrung des Mainboards geführt werden dienen zur Montage. Fixiert wird jede der Schrauben durch eine Mutter. Der Kühler wird letztendlich durch vier Federn und entsprechende Rändelmuttern auf dem Mainboard gehalten.
 
 
  *EK-Waterblocks Supremacy*
 
  Auch der slowenische Hersteller EK-Waterblock ist im Roundup vertreten. Den Anfang macht an dieser Stelle das Flaggschiff EK-Supremacy in der Nickel-Acetal Variante. Der EK-Supremacy ist nicht an eine Plattform gebunden, sondern es wird Montagematerial für Intel (775,1155,1156,2011) und AMD (AMD, AM2 und AM3) mitgeliefert.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Drei Backplates (inkl. Gummiunterlage)
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Werkzeug und drei verschiedenen Düsenplatten
Montageanleitung
Der Lieferumfang besteht aus dem Montagematerial für die erwähnten Plattformen sowie drei Backplattes und einer Tube Gelid Extreme Wärmeleitpaste. Auch eine englische, gut bebilderte Montageanleitung hat den Weg mit in den Lieferumfang gefunden. Des Weiteren gibt es drei verschiedene Düsenplatten, welche jeweils auf unterschiedliche Plattformen optimiert sind, mit dazu. Auch das Werkzeug zum öffnen des Kühlers befindet sich mit im Lieferumfang, wirklich vorbildlich!
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: POM, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 23 x 60 x 60 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 23 x 94 x 94 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 190 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Mit ca. 190 Gramm reiht sich der Supremacy im Mittelfeld ein. Der massive Kühlerkörper wurde zwar "nur" aus Acetal (POM) gefertigt fühlt sich jedoch recht wertig an. Ein silbernes Logo in der unteren rechten Ecke verleiht dem Ganzen noch einen edlen Touch. Auch die schlichte Optik kann überzeugen. Die Bodenplatte besteht aus Kupfer, wurde allerdings vernickelt was die edle Optik nochmals unterstreicht.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Bei dem ungekennzeichneten Ein- und Auslass kommt wird ebenso wie bei allen anderen Kandidaten im Test auf den G1/4-Standard gesetzt. 
  Der Blick auf die Innereien des Supremacy offenbart die Schlitzstruktur in der Bodenplatte sowie die bereits angesprochene Düsenplatte. Die hohe Schlitzstruktur und die Verwendung einer Düsenplatte lassen an dieser Stelle bereits auf einen sehr guten Durchfluss schließen. Die Verarbeitung lässt auch im Inneren keinen Patzer zu, hier wurde sehr akkurat gearbeitet.
 
  EK-Waterblock liefert mit dem EK Supremacy ein sehr gutes Gesamtpaket ab. Hier stimmt der Lieferumfang sowie die Verarbeitung auf der ganzen Linie und das bei einem Preis von ca. 59€.
 
 Montage 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage des EK-Waterblocks Supremacy ist auch von einfacher Natur. Auch hier werden die Schrauben vorderseitig in die mitgelieferte Backplate geschraubt, die Rändelmuttern zum Fixieren sind fester Bestandteil der Schraube, damit geht die Montage sehr schnell und einfach vonstatten. Wie auch schon bei den anderen Modellen wird der Kühlkörper mittels vier Federn sowie Rändelmuttern auf dem Mainboard fixiert.
 
 
 *EK Supreme LTX CSQ*
 
  Mit dem EK Supreme LTX CSQ schickt EK-Waterblocks einen weiteren Kühler ins Rennen. Im Gegensatz zum bereits vorgestellten Flaggschiff ist dieser allerdings nur auf die Intel-Plattform ausgelegt (775/1366/1155/56/2011). 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Montagematerial (keine Wärmeleitpaste)
Montageanleitung
Auch der Lieferumfang fällt trotz des Namens "Supreme" alles andere als umfangreich aus. Lediglich das Montagematerial sowie eine bebilderte Anleitung befinden sich im Karton. Auf Wärmeleitpaste muss leider auch verzichtet werden.
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: Acryl, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 18 x 60 x 60 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 18 x 94 x 94 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 138 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Auf der Waage reiht sich der Supreme LTX CSQ mit 138 Gramm bei den Leichtgewichten des Tests ein. Bei der Verarbeitung gibt es jedoch keinen Grund zur Sorge. Der aus Plexi bestehende Kühlkörper ist durchaus ordentlich verarbeitet. An der Unterseite besteht die Möglichkeit zwei LED's für die Beleuchtung anzubringen, welche allerdings nicht im Lieferumfang enthalten sind. Untenrum präsentiert sich der Supreme auch von seiner guten Seite, die vernickelte Kupferplatte ist ordentlich verarbeitet.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Das Innenleben kommt diesmal ohne Düsenplatte aus, das Wasser wird lediglich durch die 49 Finnen der Bodenplatte gedrückt. Die gute Verarbeitung wird auch im Inneren Fortgesetzt.
 
  Mit dem Supreme LTX CSQ liefert EK-Waterblocks ein gutes Einsteigerpaket ab. Die Verarbeitung ist auf ganzer Linie ordentlich und auch der Preis von ca. 40€ weis zu überzeugen.
 
 Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage des EK-Waterblocks Supreme ist äquivalent zu der Montage des Kryos Delrin.
 
 
 
 *Koolance CPU 380I*
 
  Der amerikanische Hersteller Koolance, welcher sich bereits seit über einem Jahrzehnt am Wasserkühlermarkt etabliert tritt mit seinem CPU 380I in den Ring. Der Koolance CPU 380I tritt das Erbe des erfolgreichen CPU 370 an und soll im Verglich zum Vorgänger noch weitere Verbesserungen erfahren haben. Das "I" in der Namensgebung steht dabei für die Kompatibilität zu der beliebten Intel-Plattform (775, 1155, 1156, 1366 sowie 2011). Neben dieser Variante bietet Koolance noch eine "A"-Variante an, welche zur AMD-Plattform kompatibel ist.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Zwei Backplates (inkl. Gummiunterlage)
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Werkzeug
Montageanleitung
Zum Lieferumfang gesellen sich neben dem Montagematerial noch ein Torx-Imbusschlüssel zum Öffnen des Kühlers, eine Backplatte (inkl. Gummiunterlage zum Schutz des Mainboards) sowie eine bebilderte Montageanleitung, welche allerdings ausschließlich in englischer Sprache verfasst wurde.
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: POM, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 16 x 55 x 55 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 18 x 90 x 90 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 225 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 
 
  Mit 225 Gramm ist der Kühlkörper nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Der Halterahmen, welcher aus 5mm dicken vernickeltem Kupfer besteht, fasst mittig den Kühlerdeckel, dieser wurde wiederum aus POM gefertigt. Die Verarbeitung weist auf den ersten Blick keinen Grund zur Beanstandung auf. Beim näheren Betrachten erkennt man kleiner Unebenheiten im Lack, welche sich allerdings auf die Unterseite des Halterahmens beschränken. Die Bodenplatte besteht ebenso wie der Deckel aus vernickeltem Kupfer.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Der Blick auf die Innereien verrät mehr über den Aufbau des CPU 380I. Jeweils am Ein- und Auslass befinden sich zwei Auffangbecken. Das Wasser wird hier durch eine Düsenplatte durch eine feine Schlitzstruktur gedrückt. Auch hier lässt sich ein hoher Durchfluss erahnen.
  Die Haptik und Qualität können beim CPU 380, bis auf minimale Unebenheiten, durchaus überzeugen. Auch der Preis von aktuell 76,99€ scheint im Anbetracht des Gebotenen angemessen.
 
 Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage ist dank der gut beschriebenen Anleitung kein Problem. Durch die Backplate werden rückseitig Schrauben durchgeführt, welche auf der Vorderseite mit kleinen Rändelmuttern fixiert werden. Der Kühler wird entsprechend der Durchführungen an den Kühlerarmen auf diesem Gebilde positioniert. Vier Federn sowie Rändelmuttern fixieren den Kühler letztendlich. Auch hier sollte der Kühler nur handfest angezogen werden.
 
 
 *Phobya UC-1 Extreme*
 
  Der Phobya UC-1 ist kein Neuling am Wasserkühlungsmarkt. Und auch der deutsche Hersteller Phobya ist kein unbeschriebenes Blatt mehr. Mit dem Phobya UC-1 Extreme präsentierte der deutsche Hersteller vor einiger Zeit ein kleine Sensation, den der UC-1 Extreme ist komplett aus Metall gefertigt. Neben der hier getesteten Version für die Intel Plattform (Intel 775,1155,1556,1366,2011) bietet Phobya noch eine Variante an um die AMD Plattform gleichermaßen zu bedienen.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang:
 
 

 Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
 Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
 Werkzeug für die Montage
 
Der Lieferumfang setzt sich zusammen aus dem für die Installation benötigten Montagematerial sowie einer kleinen Tube Wärmeleitpaste "HeGreaseExtreme", dazu kommt noch ein Imbusschlüssel, welcher für die Montage benötigt wird. Mehr ist leider nicht in der Verpackung zu finden. Auf eine Backplate als Beigabe verzichtet Phobya, allerdings kann diese zusätzlich erworben werden. Auch eine Montageanleitung befindet sich nicht mit in dem Paket. Diese wurde jedoch online nachgereicht und kann HIER eingesehen werden. Die Anleitung wurde dabei in den Sprachen Englisch, Deutsch und Französisch verfasst sowie mit aussagekräftigen Bildern untermalt.
 
 Technische Details:
 
 

Material: Kupfer, Messing (schwarz verchromt)
 Abmessungen Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 15 x 60 x 60mm
 Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 15 x 94 x 94 mm
 Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G 1/4 Zoll 
 Gewicht: 275 Gramm
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Mit seinem Gewicht von 275 Gramm ist der Phobya UC-1 nicht gerade ein Leichtgewicht. Allerdings ist der Kühler damit immernoch leichter als der getestete Aquacomputer Cuplex Kryos XT. Wie bereits erwähnt wurde der UC-1 komplett aus Metall gefertigt und ist dadurch extrem stabil und entsprechend wuchtig. Bei der Bodenplatte kommt Kupfer zum Einsatz, welches auf Hochglanz poliert wurde.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Im Inneren des Kühlers wird eine Düsenplatte sichtbar sowie die sehr feine Schlitzstruktur der Bodenplatte. Auf den zweiten Blick entpuppt sich die erwähnte Düsenplatte als kleine Innovation von Phobya, die sogenannte "Waveplate" verfügt über eine Art Wellenstruktur auf der Unterseite. Der Ein- und Auslass wurden in deutscher Gründlichkeit durch Pfeile gekennzeichnet.

  Die Verarbeitungsqualität bewegt sich auf einem sehr hohen Niveau. Die verwendeten Materialien kommen auch der Haptik zugute. Der Preis von ca. 65€ ist hier durchaus angemessen.
 
 Montage

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  Die Montage ist äquivalent zum Cuplex Kryos Delrin und zum EK-Waterblocks Supreme LTX CSQ.
 
 
 
 *Swiftech Apogee HD 4 Port*
 
  Der amerikanische Hersteller Swiftech präsentiert mit dem Apogee HD sein Flaggschiff. Auffällig sind hier auf den ersten Blick die 4 Ports mit dem der Apogee HD aufwartet. Konzipiert ist der Kühler grundlegend für die Intel-Plattform (775, 1155, 1156, 1366 sowie 2011) und wird in dieser Version auch an den Kunden geliefert. Allerdings kann man sich kostenlos das Montagematerial für die AMD-Plattform (754, 939, 940, AM2, AM3, 770, F, FM1) anfordern. Ein feiner Zug von Swiftech. 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Zwei Backplates (für Intel und AMD)
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Schellen und zwei vormontierte 3/8 Zoll Anschlüsse
Montageanleitung
  Neben dem Montagematerial für die bereits erwähnten Intel-Plattformen befindet sich noch eine Tube Wärmeleitpaste Swiftech "Tim-Mate" sowie eine bebilderte Montageanleitung mit im Lieferumfang. Letztere ist in Englisch, Französisch und Spanisch verfasst wurden. Des Weiteren gesellen sich zwei vorinstallierte 3/8" Schlauchanschlüsse inkl. passender Schlauchschellen mit zum Lieferumfang dazu. Die Anschlüsse sind bereits vorinstalliert, lassen sich jedoch mit einem geringen Kraftaufwand entfernen.
 
  Technische Details
 

Material: POM, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 19 x 60 x 60 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 19 x 90 x 90 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 4 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 185 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Der Kühler bringt ca. 185 Gramm auf die Waage. Mit angebrachter Backplate (inkl. Schrauben) sind es ca. 280 Gramm. Beim Material lässt sich Swiftech nicht lumpen und setzt bei der Abdeckung auf das hitzebeständige Polyoxymethylen (POM). Dieser besondere Kunststoff zeichnet sich vor allem durch seine hohe Steifigkeit und seine thermische Stabilität aus und scheint damit das perfekte Material zu sein. Bei der auf Hochglanz polierten Bodenplatte setzt man ganz traditionell auf Kupfer um die Wärme der CPU Effizient ableiten zu können.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Ein Blick ins Innere des Kühlers offenbart das von den vier Anschlüssen drei als Auslass gedacht sind, was die Erstellung komplexer Wasserkreisläufe erlaubt. Damit kann der Kühler gleichzeitig als Verteiler dienen und damit die Wasserwege auf verschiedene Komponenten verteilen. Hier ist natürlich ein Radiator mit mehreren Eingängen und/oder mehr als ein Radiator nötig.
 
  Die vier verfügbaren Ports sorgen dafür, dass sich der Einlass in einer Ecke positioniert. Das einströmende Wasser sammelt sich hier in einem kleinen Auffangbecken und wird dann durch die sehr feine Pinnstruktur gepresst. Auf der gegenläufigen Seite wird das Wasser dann aufgefangen. Die Pinnstruktur erstreckt sich nur über die Mitte der Bodenplatte. Auf eine Düsenplatte wird bei der ganzen Konstruktion komplett verzichtet. Der Verzicht auf eine Düsenplatte und die feine Pinnstruktur lassen auf ein ähnliches Ergebnis beim Durchfluss wie beim Kryos XT und Kryos Delrin schließen.
  Haptik und Qualität stimmen hier Außen, im Inneren erlaubt sich Swiftech Patzer bei der Bodenplatte. Die Verarbeitung ist insgesamt recht ordentlich, was allerdings bei dem recht hohen Preis von 75€ auch zu erwarten ist.
 
  Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage des Swiftech Apogee HD bereitete keine besonderen Probleme. Die Backplate lässt sich dank der selbstklebenden Pads auf der Rückseite des Mainboards fixieren. Die Federschrauben, welche am Kühler fixiert sind, werden von der Vorderseite alternierend eingedreht, hierfür biete die Backplate ein entsprechendes Gewinde. Man sollte bei der Montage darauf achten, dass die Schrauben dabei nur handfest angezogen werden um Schäden am Sockel zu vermeiden. Die an sich schon recht einfache Montage wird durch die bebilderte Montageanleitung noch unterstützt.
 
 
  *XSPC Raystorm*
 
  Als letzter im Bunde kommt der englische Hersteller XSPC mit dem Raystorm einher. Auch XSPC sollte 
  dem Kenner kein Unbekannter mehr sein. Der Raystorm ist in zwei Varianten erhältlich. Sowohl Intel als auch AMD-Plattformen werden bedient. Offiziell werden hier alle aktuellen Desktop-Plattformen unterstützt.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Lieferumfang
 

Vormontierter Kühler für die Intel-Plattform
Drei Backplates
Wärmeleitpaste und Montagematerial
Zwei LED's zur Beleuchtung
Montageanleitung
  Der Lieferumfang fällt beim Raystorm recht üppig aus. Montagematerial (inkl. Wärmeleitpaste), Backplates für verschiedene Sockel sowie eine bebilderte, englischsprachige Montageanleitung sind im Umfang zu finden. Neben den bereits erwähnten Dingen befindet sich noch ein LED-Duo mit im Lieferumfang. Die blauen LED's werden mit einem 4-Pin-Molexstecker mit Strom versorgt und können seitlich am Kühlkörper platziert werden.
 
 Technische Details
 

Material: Plexi, POM, Kupfer
Abmessung Kühlkörper (h x b x l) in mm: 22 x 54 x 54 mm
Abmessungen Kühler inkl. Haltesteg (h x b x l) in mm: 22 x 92 x 92 mm
Anschlussgewinde: 2 x G1/4 Zoll
Gewicht: 117 Gramm



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Vom Gewicht her ist der Raystorm ein echtes Leichtgewicht, gerade einmal 117 Gramm bringt der Kühlkörper auf die Waage, mit Plastikhalter sind es immerhin ca. 150 Gramm. Beim Kühlkörper wurde, wie auch schon bei den anderen Kandidaten auf Polyoxymethylen gesetzt. Die kupferne Bodenplatte wurde hierbei auf Hochglanz aufpoliert.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Der durch ein "In" gekennzeichnete Einlass nutzt den gewohnten G1/4-Standard. Da Wasser wird hierbei durch eine Edelstahlplatte auf die senkrecht verlaufenden Kühlfinnen der Bodenplatte gedrückt. Allerdings ist die Verarbeitung der feinen Struktur nicht gerade auf höchstem Niveau, hier schlagen sich die anderen Hersteller bis jetzt deutlich besser.
 
  Die Verarbeitung des Kühlkörpers sowie des Halters sind gut, allerdings leidet die Haptik deutlich unter der hauptsächlichen Verwendung von "Plastik". Der Kühler fühlt sich im Vergleich zu seinen Konkurrenten deutlich weniger wertig an. Bei einem Preis von 60€ kann das wahrscheinlich nicht jeder so hinnehmen. Dafür setzt XSPC hier eindeutig auf die Optik. Die blaue Beleuchtung macht schon einiges her.
 
 Montage
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Die Montage des Raystrom gestaltete sich etwas fummelig. Das Montageprinzip ist dabei dem des Swiftech Apogee HD recht ähnlich. Die Federschrauben werden vorderseitig in die Backplate geschraubt. Allerdings ist die Backplate so verwindungsfest, dass sich diese verzieht sobald die erste Schraube fixiert wird. Mit ein wenig Druck lässt sich letztendlich doch alles montieren.
 
 
  *Testsystem und Messmethodik*
 
  Testsystem
 
  Im Testsystem werkelt ein Intel Core i5 2500k, welcher mit moderaten 1,26V bei Laune gehalten wird um eine Leistung von 4,5Ghz zu halten. Die dabei entstehende Abwärme von zwei 480mm Wärmetauschern aufgefangen und entsprechend im Zaum gehalten. Die acht verbauten Phobya Nano G-12 werde hierbei mit 3V fixiert und arbeiten dementsprechend bei nahezu lautlosen 500 Umdrehungen. Für den Schwung im Wasserkreislauf sorgt eine Laing DDC-1T.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 Details-Testsystem:
 

 Mainboard: Asrock Extreme 4 P67
 Prozessor: Intel Core i5 2500k @ 4,5Ghz @ 1,26V
 Grafikkarte: Gigabyte GTX 670 @ 1250Mhz Core
 Soundkarte: Creative X-Fi Fatality Titanium
 Arbeitsspeicher: 16 GB Corsair Vengeance LP 1600Mhz
 Netzteil: Enermax Revolution 87+ 550 Watt
SSD: Crucial M4 128GB
 Wärmeleitpaste: Gelid Extreme
Details-Wasserkühlung:
 

Pumpe: Laing DDC-1T mit Phobya Deckel
AGB: Phobya Balancer 250 Nickel
Durchflussmesser: Aquacomputer HF DFM
Verschlauchung: Masterkleer 13/10
Verschraubungen und Winkel: Alphacool
Grafikkarten-Kühler: Watercool Heatkiller X3 680 LT Hole Edition + Backplate
Deckel: Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm Radiator
Boden: Phobya Charger V2 480mm Radiator
Details-Wasserkreislauf:
 

Phobya Balancer 250 Nickel
Phobya Temperatursensor
Laiing DDC 1T
Phobya G-Changer 480 V.2
Aquacomputer DFM HF
Grafikkarte ( Watercool X³ 680 LT)
CPU-Kühler
Alphacool NexXxoS UT60 Full Copper 480mm
4 x Alphacool Winkel 90°

 Messmethode
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
  Das Wasser im Kreislauf wird zunächst mit Furmark + Prime95 30 Minuten lang auf Temperatur gebracht. Anschließend wird Prime95 Belastungstest gestartet. Um Schwankungen im Testablauf auszuschließen wird dabei auf einen Wert von 12K fixiert sowie die Option "Run FFTs in place" aktiviert. Unterliegt die Wassertemperatur keiner Schwankung mehr wird Prime für 60 Minuten laufen gelassen, dabei wird im 10 Minutentakt die aktuelle CPU-Temperatur mit Hilfe von CoreTemp ausgelesen und für jeden der vier Kerne erfasst. Am Ende wird ein Mittelwert gebildet.   
Für jeden Kühler wurde dabei Gelid Extreme Wärmeleitpaste verwendet, um gleiche Bedingen für alle Tests zu schaffen.
 
 
 *Ergebnisse*
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Beim Durchfluss setzt sich der Supremacy von EK-Waterblocks an die Spitze, dicht gefolgt vom Kandidaten aus dem Hause Koolerance. 
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
Von der Kühlleistung setzt sich der Cuplex Kryos XT durch. Knapp dahinter positioniert sich der Koolance CPU 380 sowie der kleine Bruder vom Kryos XT. Diese erste Dreiergruppe ist von der Leistung sehr dicht beieinander. Im vorderen Mittelfeld konnte sich letztendlich der EKWB Supremacy platzieren. Den zweiten Kandidaten aus dem Hause EK-Waterblocks hat es leider auf den letzten Rang verschlagen.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 *Fazit*
 
 *Cuplex Kryos Delrin*
 
 Positiv
    + günstigster Kühler im Test
    + Sehr gute Kühlleistung Leistung
    + Verarbeitung und Haptik
 
 Negativ
    - "billiges" Montagekit
 
Auch wenn der Cuplex Kryos Delrin von Aquacomputer nicht an erster Stelle im Temeraturvergleich steht, so hat sich der kleine Bruder vom Kryos XT die Goldmedaille doch zu Recht verdient. Der Kryos Delrin muss sich nur knapp dem Koolance CPU 380 und seinem großen Bruder geschlagen geben, kann dafür mit einer exzellenten Verarbeitung aufwarten und ist dabei noch der günstigste Kühler im Roundup. Auch die Montage ist ohne großen Aufwand möglich. Aufgrund des sehr guten Gesamtpaketes gibt es noch die Preis/Leistungs-Medaille verliehen
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 
 *Koolance CPU 380I*
 
 Positiv
    + Sehr gute Kühlleistung
    + Umfangreiches Zubehör (inkl. Torx-Schlüssel für Demontage des Kühlers)
 + Gutes Montagekit
 + Sehr gute Verarbeitung 
 
 Negativ
    - Teuerster Kühler im Test
 
Der Koolance CPU 380 präsentiert sich bei der Kühlleistung fast gleichauf mit dem Cuplex Kryos XT. Auch bei der Verarbeitung kann der CPU 380 auf ganzer Linie überzeugen, dieses Paket wird durch ein hervorragendes Montagekit sowie einem umfangreichen Zubehör abgerundet. Einzig und allein der Preis ist hier das Haar in der Suppe. Damit findet sich der Kühler von Koolerance auf dem sehr guten zweiten Platz im Test wieder.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 
 *Cuplex kryos XT*
 
 Positiv
    + Komplett aus Metall
    + Hervorragende Leistung
    + Verarbeitung und Haptik
 
 Negativ
    - Extrem fummelige Montage
    - Preis
 
Aquacomputers Cuplex Kryos XT ist der einzige Vollmetall-Kühler im Test und das merkt man dem Koloss auch an. An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts zu beanstanden und auch die Kühlleistung ist hervorragend. Das mitgelieferte Montagekit ist das Manko von dem sonst exzellenten Kühler. Bei einem recht hohen Preis von ca. 73€ wäre hier eine nervenschonendere Variante wünschenswert gewesen. So muss sich der Cuplex Kryos XT leider Silber mit dem Konkurrenten von Koolance teilen. Aufgrund der besten Kühlleistung im Test gibt es allerdings noch die "Cooling-Medal" obendrauf.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 
 * EKWB Supremacy*
 
    Positiv
    + Extrem umfangreiches Zubehör (versch. Düsenplatten, Backplates, Werkzeug für Demontage des Kühlers)
    + Montagematerial für Intel- und AMD-Plattform
    + Gutes Montagekit
    + Verarbeitung und Haptik
 
  Beim Supremacy von EK-Waterblocks stimmt die Verarbeitung auf der ganzen Linie. Das Äußere mutet sehr edel an und auch im Inneren gibt es keinen Makel. Das mitgelieferte Zubehör ist mehr als umfangreich und sogar Montagematerial für beide Plattformen, AMD und Intel wird mitgeliefert. Das mitgelieferte Montagekit ist sehr einfach zu benutzen, somit ist der Kühler im Handumdrehen fixiert. Bezogen auf die Kühlleistung positioniert sich der Supremacy im vorderen Mittelfeld, daher reicht es auch für einen Platz auf dem Treppchen. Für den EK-Waterblock Supremacy gibt es Bronze.
 
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ 
 
 *Phobya UC-1 Extreme*

Positiv
+ Komplett aus Metall 
+ Sehr gute Kühlleistung
+ Verarbeitung und Haptik

Negativ
- Knapper Lieferumfang

Mit dem Phobya UC-1 Extreme hat Phobya fast alles richtig gemacht. An der Verarbeitung gibt es nichts zu beanstanden und auch die Kühlleistung ist sehr gut. Beim Lieferumfang hätte man allerdings noch eine Backplate beilegen können. Und auch das mitgelieferte Montagekit könnte hochwertiger sein. Aufgrund des recht hohen Preises und des mageren Lieferumfangs wird nun auch der dritte Platz doppelt besetzt, was der Phobya UC-1 Extreme lediglich seiner guten Verarbeitung und der etwas besseren Kühlleistung (im Vergleich zum Supremacy) verdankt.
 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Alphacool NexXxos XP³ Light - Brass Edition*

Positiv
+ Komplett aus Metall
+ Sehr gute Kühlleistung
 
Negativ
- Knapper Lieferumfang

Der Kühler von Alphacool quetscht sich neben dem Phobya UC-1 Extreme sowie dem EKWB Supremacy mit aufs Treppchen. Dies verdankt der Kühler nicht zuletzt seiner sehr guten Kühlleistung. Aber auch die V​


----------



## Badt (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Nun auch mit Bildern


----------



## Axonia (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Sehr schöner Test


----------



## Oozy (15. Juni 2013)

Vielen Dank für den tollen Test. Wird mir beim nächsten Kauf sicherlich helfen, wobei ich den Testsieger schon auf die Wunschliste gesetzt hatte


----------



## Badt (15. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Ich danke euch beiden für das Feedback .


----------



## xTc (23. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Cooler Test. 

Der ist EK Supreme LTX CSQ is ja echt lecker.
Wobei der Supremacy von der Leistung her einen Tick besser ist.

Stellt sich mir die Frage: den seltenen EK-Supreme HF Red in Rente schicken?


----------



## Badt (24. Juni 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Danke für dein Lob .

Jup, der LTX CSQ ist optisch als auch haptisch ein Leckerbissen, schade das er von der Kühlleistung nicht in den vorderen Rängen mitspielt.

Der Supremacy hat mich vor allem vom Lieferumfang her echt umgehaun. Und natürlich das Montagekit...war eines der besten was ich bis jetzt nutzen durfte. 

Deine (schwere) Entscheidung kann ich dir wohl leider nicht abnehmen.


----------



## Badt (21. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Das Review ist nun auch in einer englischen Variante online und kann HIER gefunden werden.


----------



## Badt (28. Juli 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - sieben Wasserkühler im Test*

Ein neuer Kühler gesellt sich bald zum Roundup dazu:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ...


----------



## Badt (14. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Update des Roundups mit dem Phoby UC-1 Extreme.


----------



## cabtronic (15. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Sehr schön verglichen, wenig Text und doch informativ! Danke!
Hilft mir beim Infos sammeln für meine preisgünstige Wakü, auf die ich irgendwie immer mehr lust bekomme.


----------



## Badt (16. August 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Danke für dein Feedback, genau so war der Test auch gedacht .


----------



## Badt (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Vor meinen wohlverdienten Sommerurlaub wird es noch ein Update des Threads geben. Der Alphacool NexXxos XP³ Light in der Black Chrome Edition wird die Testkandidaten erweitern.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FeuerToifel (8. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

ich bin mal gespannt, wie der sich im direkten vergleich gegen die version mit acetal-deckel schlägt.


----------



## Uter (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Wurde der Kühler mit dieser Bodenplatte geliefert? Wenn mich nicht alles täuscht, dann sind das nur wenig mehr als 1/4 der Pins, die bei dem Kühler in anderen Reviews gezeigt werden. 

Entweder ich bin einfach viel zu müde oder...
Möglichkeit 1: Alphacool verkauft unter dem gleichen Namen und mit der selben Produktbeschreibung 2 verschiedene Kühler mit völlig unterschiedlichen Kühlstrukturen. 
Möglichkeit 2: Alphacool hat die Struktur der Kühler massiv vereinfacht, wirbt aber noch mit der alten Beschreibung und alten Testsiegen. 
Möglichkeit 3: Ich will nicht den schlimmsten Fall unterstellen, aber es könnte spezielle Reviewsamples und Kühler für den Verkauf geben.

Kannst du die Pins bitte mal vermessen? Hast du den Kühler selbst gekauft oder ist es ein Reviewsample?


----------



## Badt (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Hey Uter,
ich kann die Pins heute gerne einmal für dich nachmessen. Aber ich habe den Kühler so geliefert bekommen. Und ja, es ist ein Reviewsample, war aber komplett neu verpackt. Ich mach mich mal schlau ob dies evtl. ein Produktionsfehler ist. Mein Sample von damals, mit dem Acetal-Deckel hatte jedenfalls diese feine Pinstruktur, wie sie beschrieben ist.


----------



## Uter (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Das wär sehr gut, wenn du das abklären könntest. 

Auf deinem Bild zähl ich:
18 x 18 also 324 Pins

In einem anderen Review zähl ich:
32 x 32 also 1024 Pins


----------



## Badt (9. September 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - acht Wasserkühler im Test*

Ich bin schon dran. Ich denke mal die Tage kann ich mehr berichten. Warte noch auf eine Antwort.


----------



## Badt (10. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Der Alphacool NexXxos wurde nun mit in den Test eingepflegt. 

Das war dann auch der vorerst letzte Kühler im Review.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Sehe ich das richtig, dass bei dem auch Lack auf der Innenseite des Deckels ist? 

und gute Nacht...


----------



## Badt (13. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Ja, das siehst du richtig (zumindest die Ränder sind noch leicht mit Lack bedeckt), aber das ist wohl herstellungsbedingt. Wo ist das Problem ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Mir ist kein einziger Kühler bekannt, der innen lackiert war (oder auf eine andere Art beschichtet - selbst die Verkupferung vom Baby-HK hat nicht immer gehalten) und bei dem es nicht zu Problemen mit sich ablösenden Lack gab.


----------



## Monsjo (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Dann kann ich den Delrin beruhigt kaufen.  

Schade, dass der XSPC eine schlechte Bodenplatte hat. 

BTW: Toller Vergleich, hat mir sehr geholfen.


----------



## Badt (19. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Mit dem Delrin machst du auf jedenfall nichts verkehrt, der ist billig, gut verarbeitet und liefert dabei noch eine sehr gute Kühlleistung.

Danke für dein Lob .


----------



## Callisto (22. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Super Test .
Leider ist hier auch mein Wunschkühler nicht dabei, aber den gibts wohl nicht. Der Supremacy wäre es eigentlich wenn die Kühlleistung besser wäre. Oder denkt ihr der reicht trozdem aus, sollte halt besser sein wie mein alter EK Surpreme der ersten Generation.

Gruß Calli


----------



## Monsjo (22. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Der Delrin ist meist 2 bis 5 Grad hinter einen Highendkühler, der passt eig immer.


----------



## Badt (23. November 2013)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*



Callisto schrieb:


> Super Test .
> Leider ist hier auch mein Wunschkühler nicht dabei, aber den gibts wohl nicht. Der Supremacy wäre es eigentlich wenn die Kühlleistung besser wäre. Oder denkt ihr der reicht trozdem aus, sollte halt besser sein wie mein alter EK Surpreme der ersten Generation.
> 
> Gruß Calli


 
Danke.
Zum Supremacy kannst du bedenkenlos greifen, denn auch der ist in der Lage eine Stark übertaktete CPU im Zaum zu halten und das problemlos. Auch war der Supremacy wirklich erstklassig verarbeitet und auch das Montagekit wirst du nicht mehr missen wollen .


----------



## apostoli (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Hallo liebe Community, 
ich besitze den Kryos Delrin der momentan meinen i7 3770K auf dem Sockel 1155 kühlt. Nun möchte ich aufrüsten und einen i7 6700K kaufen. Passt der Delrin auch auf den 1151 Sockel ? 

Danke


----------



## VJoe2max (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Ja, passt auf alle LGA 115x Boards (1156, 1155, 1150 und 1151). Sei aber beim Skylake mit dem Anpressdruck besonders vorsichtig - der verträgt nicht ganz so viel die älteren Prozessoren weil die Trägerplatine dünner ist.


----------



## apostoli (31. Mai 2016)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Oh ok... Vielen dank für die Info. 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## LaFa1612 (1. Juni 2016)

*AW: [Review] Kühler Roundup - neun Wasserkühler im Test*

Sehr schöner und ausführlicher Test, schade nur das kein Kühler von Watercool dabei ist :/


----------

